# Nach update seltsames Phänomen - LAN/WLAN betreffend

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

nach Update von gentoo-stable und gentoo-unstable und reboot,

tauchen plötzlich rechts unten von der Taskleiste auf unzählige Meldungen:

Titel: Netzwerkverwaltung

aktiviert - deaktiviert - aktiviert - deaktiviert.

Was ist da passiert?

Ich habe testweise folgendes gemacht:

emerge --unmerge kde-plasma/plasma-nm

und aus /runlevel/default

@NETWORKMANAGER

entfernt.

Nach reboot war das Problem weg, aber ich bin unsicher, ob das so richtig ist.

emerge ---ask --depclean hat alle 3 dhcp-Programme gelöscht.

Wenn ich nach Deinstallation von plasma-nm emerge --ask --depclean eingebe,

muss ich plasma-nm wieder installieren wegen des Zusammenhangs mit plasma-meta.

Hat jemand dieses Problem auch schon mitbekommen?

Das hat mich etwas irritiert.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Thu Jun 11, 2020 8:12 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## firefly

Genau wir erschießen den Messanger dann ist das problem weg  :Wink: .

Ich denke eher das irgend ein problem mit deiner Netzwerkkarte/Kabel gibt.

Denn Der NM zeigt nur den status an, welche das netzwerkdevice liefert.

Ich vermute mal dass im kernel log ein paar meldungen stehen dass die Karte keine Kabelverbindung kurzzeitig erkennt.

----------

## ManfredB

Seltsam ist nur,

daß ich vor dem Update

"net-misc/networkmanager"

keinerlei Probleme hatte.

Schon gar nicht mit meiner Kabelverbindung zum Internet.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

sicher das nur networkmanager aktualisert wurde?

Und ohne Angabe von versionsnummern der installeirten pakete kann man auch schlecht sehen ob man mit der selben version das problem hat oder nicht.

----------

## ManfredB

Komisch:

Heute mittag war es net-misc/networkmanager-1.18.6

Jetzt mache ich gerade ein Update unter systemd,

da ist die Versionsnummer 1.22.14

Ich kann jetzt aber noch nicht sagen, ob hier das Problem kommen wird,

weil das Gesamt-Update noch nicht ganz durch ist und erst nach reboot festzustellen ist.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hier noch Nachträge zu der ersten Meldung:

Nicht nur

net-misc/networkmanager-1.24.2

sondern auch

net-misc/mobile-broadband-provider-info-20190618

wurden installiert.

Eben habe ich in der unstable-Version noch einmal

emerge --sync --quiet

durchgeführt.

Da wurden wieder 2 Pakete installiert

net-misc-networkmanager-1.24.2

plasma-nm-5.18.5-r1

Trotzdem kamen wieder dieselben Meldung - über 50 mal, wenn ich es nicht gestoppt hätte:

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

Da hörten diese ununterbrochenen Meldungen endlich auf.

Trotzdem habe ich Internet, sonst könnte ich das hier nicht schreiben.

Ich habe das Gefühl, daß hier mehrere Programme in einer gewissen Konkurrenz stehen,

sonst würde so etwas doch nicht passieren.

Übrigens: nach dem Stop des NetworkManagers habe ich in der Konsole einen kleinen Test durchgeführt

ping -c3 ww.gentoo.org oder www.google.com

```

ping -c3 www.google.com

PING www.google.com (172.217.16.132) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from zrh04s06-in-f132.1e100.net (172.217.16.132): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=13.1 ms

64 bytes from zrh04s06-in-f132.1e100.net (172.217.16.132): icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=9.82 ms

64 bytes from zrh04s06-in-f132.1e100.net (172.217.16.132): icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=8.97 ms

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 8.973/10.620/13.070/1.766 ms

```

Nur um zu sehen, ob ich irgendwelche Probleme mit der Internet-Verbindung habe.

Da das nicht der Fall ist, habe ich Firefox gestartet und diese Meldung hier geschrieben.

Nun bleibt die Frage, was das Problem mit den vielen Meldungen auslöst.

Und auf welchem Programm basiert /etc/init.d/NetworkManager?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Auf meiner Suche nach NetworkManagern bin auf folgende Programme gestoßen:

```

[I] kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) 5.70.0(5/5.70)^t{tbz2}

       {debug doc teamd test}

     Installierte Versionen: 5.70.0(5/5.70)^t{tbz2}(20:23:32 29.05.2020)(-debug -doc -teamd -test)

     Startseite:             https://kde.org/products/frameworks/

     Beschreibung:           NetworkManager bindings for Qt

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Verfügbare Versionen:   1.18.4-r3^t{tbz2} 1.18.6^t{tbz2} (~)1.20.12^t [M](~)1.22.10-r11^t (~)1.22.14^t{tbz2} (~)1.24.2^t{tbz2} {audit bluetooth +concheck connection-sharing consolekit debug (+)dhclient dhcpcd elogind examples (+)gnutls gtk-doc (+)introspection iwd json libpsl lto (+)modemmanager ncurses (+)nss ofono ovs (+)policykit (+)ppp resolvconf selinux syslog systemd teamd test +tools vala (+)wext +wifi ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_RISCV="lp64 lp64d" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" KERNEL="linux"}

     Installierte Versionen: 1.24.2^t{tbz2}(17:04:14 07.06.2020)(bluetooth elogind introspection modemmanager ncurses nss policykit ppp wext wifi -audit -connection-sharing -consolekit -dhclient -dhcpcd -gnutls -iwd -json -ofono -ovs -resolvconf -selinux -systemd -teamd -test -vala ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_RISCV="-lp64 -lp64d" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" KERNEL="linux")

     Startseite:             https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Beschreibung:           A set of co-operative tools that make networking simple and straightforward

```

Ergänzend: plasma-nm

Wenn ich /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stoppen kann und trotzdem mein Internet funktioniert,

habe ich 2 Dinge überlegt:

1. Deinstallation von /net-misc/networkmanager

2. Irgendeine Einstellung des networkmanagers bearbeiten, damit diese irre Anzahl von Meldungen aufhört.

Was ist der bessere oder gar richtige Weg?

Danke im voraus für Mitdenken, Vorschläge oder gar Lösungen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Für mich gelöst:

ich bin in das Verzeichnis /etc/init.d gegangen, habe *NetworkManager nach /root/tmp verschoben,

den Rechner neu gestartet.

Die Meldungen sind ausgeblieben und ich habe mein Internet.

Es ist mir klar, daß es sich um unstable und systemd handelt, da muss ich immer einmal

mit Problemen rechnen.

Aber die Lösungen dafür zu finden, ist nicht immer ganz einfach.

Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt erst einmal zufrieden und warte ab, was sich im Lauf der Zeit

neu ergibt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

Das Problem ist nicht networkmanager.

Ich denke deine Vermutung, dass sich zwei dienste streiten ist richtig.

Ich selbst verwende auch systemd als init system und networkmanager mit plasma-nm.

kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt 5.70.0

net-misc/networkmanager 1.18.4-r3

kde-plasma/plasma-nm 5.18.5-r1

systemd bietet seit einiger zeit systemd-networkd als dienst an.

Ich habe systemd-networkd explizit deaktivert da ich networkmanager verwende.

bei mir sieht da so aus:

```
$ systemctl status systemd-networkd

● systemd-networkd.service - Network Service

     Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/systemd-networkd.service; disabled; vendor preset: enabled)

     Active: inactive (dead)

       Docs: man:systemd-networkd.service(8)

```

Ich vermute bei dir ist systemd-networkd aktiv und übernimmt bei dir auch die netzwerk konfiguration (vermutlich via dhcp)

----------

## ManfredB

Das habe ich überprüft, genau dasselbe kommt bei mir in systemd.

Auf meinem Notebook mit WLAN fängt das jetzt auch an.

Hier werde ich, wenn ich auf dem Desktop gelandet bin, in kwallet mein Passwort einzugeben,

dann wird die WLAN-Verbindung hergestellt und nun folgen die Meldungen auch.

Hier habe ich festgestellt, daß in einer der Meldungen steht: DHPC ist nicht möglich o.ä.

Daher wird erst aktiviert, dann wieder deaktiviert usw usw

Nur eine Bremse funktioniert: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop.

Danach ist das WLAN-Symbol aus der Taskleiste verschwunden, aber dennoch funktioniert WLAN.

Es wird immer seltsamer....

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. in der unstable-Version habe ich folgendes gemacht:

Nach dem Update emerge --ask --depclean,

da sollten folgende Pakete deinstalliert werden:

```

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 net-misc/dhcp

    selected: 4.4.2-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 acct-user/dhcp

    selected: 0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 acct-group/dhcp

    selected: 0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: =acct-group/dhcp-0 =acct-user/dhcp-0 =net-misc/dhcp-4.4.2-r2

```

Das habe ich abgelehnt - daher kommt nun nach der Verbindung mit WLAN keine Meldung mehr.

Was passiert da?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

irgendetwas muss aber bei dir das device konfigurieren, denn sonst hättest du keine Netzwerkverbindung, wenn networkmanager deinstalliert ist und nur nm  für die konfiguration genutzt wurde

----------

## ManfredB

Es heisst in der Meldung:

Drahtlose Schnittstelle (wlp2s0)

DHCP kann nicht gestartet werden.

Das genau steht dort - und jetzt bin ich ohne WLAN, und zwar seit dem Update von net-misc/networkmanager.

Die Versuche, einzuschalten scheitern, daher wieder ausgeschaltet und danach die beschriebene Meldung über WLAN.

Ich mußte nun mein SmartPhone anschließen und über USB-Tethering bin ich überhaupt in der Lage,

das hier zu schreiben.

Irgendetwas in dem networkmanager muss sich geändert haben, sonst würden diese Meldungen doch nicht erscheinen.

So etwas habe ich bisher bei gentoo noch nie erlebt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Ich habe bei einigen meiner Gentoo-Installationen (unstable und systemd)

bei den letzten Updates einfach folgendes gemacht:

emerge -avuDN world --exclude net-misc/networkmanager

Folge:

emerge --ask --depclean hat nicht dhcp-Programme gelöscht

und nach reboot keine Meldungen mehr mit aktiviert - deaktiviert - dhcp kann nicht gestartet werden.

Solange dieses Problem nicht gelöst ist, werde ich es so weitermachen,

denn ich habe keine Lust mehr auf diese Meldungen.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. einmal habe ich einfach die neueste Version von net-misc/networkmanager deinstalliert.

Da tauchte plötzlich eine emerge @preserved-rebuild Meldung auf,

da ging es libdm und plasma-nm.

Daraus schließe ich, daß libdm, plasma-nm und net--misc/networkmanager aufeinander angewiesen sind.

Als ich die vorherige Version von net-misc/networkmanager installiert hatte, war emerge @preserved-rebuild

nicht mehr da.

Hier der Zusammenhang:

```

equery d net-misc/networkmanager

 * These packages depend on net-misc/networkmanager:

dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.0 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager)

kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt-5.70.0 (>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1[teamd=])

                                        (>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1[consolekit])

                                        (>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1[elogind])

                                        (>=net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1[systemd])

kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.18.5 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager[elogind?,systemd?])

kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.18.5-r1 (net-misc/networkmanager[teamd=])

net-libs/libproxy-0.4.15-r1 (networkmanager ? net-misc/networkmanager)

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Irgendetwas in dem networkmanager muss sich geändert haben, sonst würden diese Meldungen doch nicht erscheinen.

 

Ja,in  net-misc/networkmanager ist das dhclient Useflag nicht mehr per default enabled. Vermutlich fehlt dir nun ein dhcp Client.

Vorschlag: teste bitte mal ob net-misc/networkmanager mit USE=dhclient bauen hilft.

----------

## ManfredB

Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis, ich habe zwar mal kurz die USE-Flags angeschaut,

aber da ich ja kein Profi in dieser Hinsicht bin, ist mir genau das wohl nicht in den Sinn gekommen.

Ich werde das in jedem Fall testen, vielleicht ist das - gerade auf dem Notebook genau die Hilfe,

die ich brauche.

Liebe Grüße

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

So, ich habe zuerst net-misc/networkmanager dhclient in /etc/portage/package.use/package,use

eingestellt und dann installiert.

Nach reboot war leider wieder dasselbe Problem mit aktiviert - deaktiviert - DHCP kann nicht gestartet werden

vorhanden.

Schade, ich hatte eine so große Hoffnung, daß es klappen könnte.....

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Schlussbemerkung:

Da das Problem sich nicht lösen lässt nach gegenwärtigem Stand,

muß ich auf dem Notebook auf unstable und systemd verzichten,

kann nur stable nutzen.

Schade, aber anders geht es im Moment wohl nicht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Gestern habe ich einen neuen Versuch gestartet:

Eine Neuinstallation gentoo-unstable auf dem Notebook überwiegend per binpkgs war möglich.

Interessant für mich: net-misc/networkmanager 1.24.2 scheiterte bei der Installation (normal, nicht binpkg).

Ich konnte dadurch sehr einfach per binpkg net-misc/networkmanager-1.18.6 installieren.

Damit war das zu erwartende Problem schon im Vorfeld gelöst.

Es ist auf dem Notebook immer wieder auffällig, daß 1.24.2 Probleme verursacht.

Warum das so ist, entzieht sich meinen Kenntnissen.

Immerhin ist damit eine Installation gelungen und ich habe WLAN-Verbindung.

Das ist doch immerhin eine Erleichterung für mich.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

